# ...Great....Game Wallpapers...



## Dipen01 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey frens..

  I wanna know the good sites from where i can download Games wallpapers.. 
  I tried googling it but got the wierd sites..(really of no use)... except Gamewallpapers.com.. which is a paid one...
  So if any of u can suggest some good one ([/b]Good resolution and Quality*) wallpapers... 
   it will be really gr8... hpoing for ur co-operation...


Cheers..
 Dipen*


----------



## hack expert (Mar 9, 2005)

can u tell me like exactly wat game do u want so i ca give u the links


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pick up the DIGIT's MARCH-2005 issue and u will get a lot of gr8 wallpapers DUDE believe me they r a feast for the EYES.


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 9, 2005)

d00d... check out The Wallpapers .. Select Games from the left side pane..njoi


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 10, 2005)

i have some wallpapers frm gamewallpapers.com  which were free when i downloaded them but now are under the paid section on the site.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 10, 2005)

hack expert said:
			
		

> can u tell me like exactly wat game do u want so i ca give u the links



 buddy... i need high resolution wallpapers for C.S/C.Z , AOE II , Hitman 2/3/4.... 
   i have the normal wallpapers but yaar they are not good enough i mean by resolution and quality...
   so it will be gr8 if anyone of ya can suggest... me good links for it..


 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## anshul_sood (Mar 21, 2005)

Well most of the sites are paid and let u download only a limited amount of wallpapers and don't give you much choice. but one of the best sites is  *www.thewallpapers.org


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh yes the wall papers from Digit were great.
Even the wallpaper of the nastiest game looks cool yea?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2005)

Well there are many sites Dipen u can just use google to find em  

Anyways here are some:
*www.wallpapervault.com/Games/more3.shtml
www.gamewallpapers.com/ (The best site IMO)
www.wallpapervault.com/Games/ 
www.allps2.net/wallpapers.html 
*gameswallpapers.xwallpapers.com/
*www.pc-wallpapers.co.uk/games1.htm
www.ritual.com/cz/gallery/wallpapers.php  (Cs:CZ)
www.boolsite.net/wallpapers/JeuxVideos/Hitman (Hitman)
www.boolsite.net/wallpapers/JeuxVideos/Hitman2 (Hitman 2)
www.coolwallpapers.org/movies/hitman_2.php (Hitman 2)
*wallpaper-desktop.net/ (Aoe)
*www.wallpapers-zone.com/jeux_video.html (Russian High Res wallpapers Site)

I guess this will suffice for now


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Well there are many sites Dipen u can just use google to find em
> 
> Anyways here are some:
> *www.wallpapervault.com/Games/more3.shtml
> ...



Hey dude where did you get those sites from ??
Its simply => GREAT !!!


----------



## Ax!s-bret (Mar 22, 2005)

should be google


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey Allwyn....

  AWESOME... yaar...great work... keep it up.. thanx a lot..   


   Cheers..
    Dipen


----------



## naveenbhojan (Mar 26, 2005)

TRY THIS
*www.gamersgallery.com
 :roll:


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 27, 2005)

These might help

*www.thewallpapers.org/

*gameswallpapers.xwallpapers.com/


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 27, 2005)

hey guys...

  thanx.. a lot for ur responses and help...keep postin new..

  Cheers...
  Dipen


----------



## harshagarwal (Mar 28, 2005)

try 

vetton.ru

its a good site with lots of free wallpapers


----------

